# Tablet china no carga el sistema operativo



## pablitocarneiro (Dic 26, 2012)

hola, tengo una tablet china, sin marca ni especificaciones, supuestamente con sist. operativo android 4.0.3. 
el (problema 1) es que cuando la prendo queda colgada cargando el android pero no inicia,  
pruebo hacer el recovery con la combinacion de teclas volumen + y power y  al empezar a cargar el recovery se resetea (problema 2) sola.  
al no iniciar la tablet no la puedo conectar mediante usb a la pc (no la  reconoce) y la mayoria de los tutoriales que encontre la solucion es  conectandola usb... 
no se me ocurre nada mas. a alguno de ustedes? me gustaria formar una  solucion concreta a este problema y sin estar bajando docenas de  archivos para que despues no ande nada, ya que parece ser comun y no  esta solucionado en la web, encontre el mismo problema pero no la  solucion y este subio videos asi que los dejo para que vean lo que hace,  saludos y gracias. 

problema 1:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJvGIbFDDJQ 

problema 2:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Hf_UX3PQpY

 disculpen la marca es sharpixels
  modelo: EPAD 1001
  igual lo la llamaria tablet china con android 4.0.3 pero por las dudas que sirva para algo


----------

